
Show HN: I’m in high school and I just finished the first draft of my website - imladenov
https://imladenov.org
======
imladenov
Hi HN. I'm new to web development and wanted to ask for some pointers on how I
can improve the look of the website. I would appreciate some feedback on the
Apache Setup Post for appearance and if I can change anything to make it
easier to read or make things more clear. Thanks!

------
replwoacause
Really diggin it man. Super clean, keep up the good work! Looking forward to
seeing some interesting content go up.

~~~
imladenov
Thanks! I'll keep adding content to it as I go.

------
HomeDeLaPot
The header fonts seem a tad too large on mobile, but otherwise I personally
like the look! Good stuff.

~~~
imladenov
Thanks for the feedback! I'll try to fix that.

